# Favorite smell.



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Mine is the smell of freash cut grass


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Old Spice


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Smell of a pie cooking what else :lol:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Smell of a pie cooking what else :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

The sea at the sea front (and fish and chips).


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Piss.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Chanel No5. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Piss.


Colostomy it's not my Bag. :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

A french cafe fresh coffee,bread and french cigarettes


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hot chocolate fudge cake


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I love the smell of napalm in the morning 8)


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Hai Karate.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

My bog after a night out on the beer and curry


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

"I love the smell of napalm in the morning.."

Love the smell of petrol!


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Fish


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

The smell of a braai with some tasty meat on the go.


----------



## Dick Seaman (May 18, 2006)

I like that smell the queen emits when the bees are swarming.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Smell of a pie cooking what else :lol:


Even better TWO pies cooking


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Smell of a pie cooking what else :lol:
> ...


I can never wait and eat one cold while the other one cooks


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Is it boring to say Meguiers Cleaner Wax? :lol:

Actually it's my freshly baked bread :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

John-H said:


> Actually it's my freshly baked bread :wink:


With a pie in between


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hubby with aftershave on hmmm phwaaa   :wink:


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Christmas trees..


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

smell of a new baby!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Smell of a washed pussy, that gets very horny and start releasing the smell of the woman! Now we are talking business! :wink:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Smell of a washed pussy, that gets very horny and start releasing the smell of the woman! Now we are talking business! :wink:










:lol: :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Smell of a washed pussy, that gets very horny and start releasing the smell of the woman! Now we are talking business! :wink:


'fastasflip' has already mentioned that one. :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

A well stocked Humidor.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Smell of a washed pussy, that gets very horny and start releasing the smell of the woman! Now we are talking business! :wink:
> ...


I said "washed"! That is why English men make lousy lovers, they don't know how to please a woman! :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

vlastan said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


English women please themselves via your credit card. :wink:

Smell of a new car - thats why i get a new one every year


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> English men make lousy lovers, they don't know how to please a woman! :roll:


Have you tried this then? :lol: :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Take a guess if I have tried it? :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: ... you have played the lady part and experienced the english man then :lol:  :wink: . Knew you like the back door but didn't think you would go that far Vlast :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Dotti said:


> :lol: ... you have played the lady part and experienced the english man then :lol:  :wink: . Knew you like the back door but didn't think you would go that far Vlast :lol: :lol: :wink:


This is not what I am talking about. I am talking about the fact that I have "pleased" English women before! :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

How do you know the english women you have pleased are not men with chopped off bits? :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Dotti said:


> How do you know the english women you have pleased are not men with chopped off bits? :lol:


Because I know the difference from experience! :wink:


----------



## feemcg (Apr 28, 2006)

Mmmmm.......any guy that needs to boast about his conquests usually has a very small penis!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

feemcg said:


> Mmmmm.......any guy that needs to boast about his conquests usually has a very small penis!


I never said a word :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

the sweet smell of success.

....or fear :twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

garyc said:


> the sweet smell of success.
> 
> ....or fear :twisted:


What does that smell like


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > the sweet smell of success.
> ...


A pie :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

feemcg said:


> Mmmmm.......any guy that needs to boast about his conquests usually has a very small penis!


Thank God that I am the exception then!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Strawberries or Fahrenheit.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Strawberries or Fahrenheit.


Yup. Strawberries.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberries or Fahrenheit.
> ...


They have to be British ones though. Not sure if its because of the seasons. But when we get British strawberries. They have no equal.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Agreed. The average supermarket one's are almost tasteless as well as not really having the aroma of British ones.


----------

